# Racking a 85 Cheetah



## Ace90 (Feb 21, 2015)

A simple question to those with hands on experience: does the 85fs require more than typical slide force to rack?

Yesterday I was able to handle a brand new one, and even the experienced salesman had a hard time racking it to make sure the chamber was clear before handing it to me.

I noticed quite a bit of force was needed, and thought is a bit too much for most who would handle that size of handgun. 

Did I find an unusual one or are all a bear to rack?

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

My 84 was that way... It didn't agree with me, and I was going to give it to my wife but she quite literally was unable to rack it at all. Traded the beast in, although it was pretty...


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I have a model 84BB and it's no big deal to rack it. I used to have two, but sold one a while back and am still kicking myself in the ass for it. 

The one I currently have dates back to the mid 70's. OEM box and owner's manual as well. Beautiful bluing and smooth walnut grip panels.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Ace90 said:


> Did I find an unusual one or are all a bear to rack?


If it's brand new they can be tight, but mine are no harder to rack than any other gun. It's smallish so there's a tendency to put your finger thru the trigger-guard to get a better grip while racking it. So be advised of that.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

My 84 is fine compared to some 1911's I've tried.

If it is unfired-new, it may need some breaking in. A straight stack 85 is a really nice Beretta for carry.


----------



## Ace90 (Feb 21, 2015)

I'm finding that experienced 85 Cheetah owners say my experience racking an in store Beretta 85 was atypical of the gun, that specific handgun was tight and effort to rack not normal, particularly after break-in.

I like forums for this reason. The ease to meet and discuss unknowns with experienceD people, some with a life time of experience to share to us less educated one.

Great replies guy. And many thanks!


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

The stiff racking would explain why Beretta made the 86 with the tip-up barrel. No racking needed.

That would make it a better pistol for older - arthritic hands.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

CW said:


> The stiff racking would explain why Beretta made the 86 with the tip-up barrel. No racking needed.
> 
> That would make it a better pistol for older - arthritic hands.


I don't know if your claim is due to stiff racking, but their 32 Tomcat, 25 Jetfire, 22 bobcat can all be easily racked and have a tip up barrel. But yes, the tip up barrel does wonders for those who have trouble racking slides for one reason or another.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I have found the longer slided guns typically have a bigger "sweet spot" to grab and rack. 

Verses the smaller semi's , the "sweet spot" gets smaller.

I refer to the "sweet spot" as the spot to place your hand , fingers for an easier rack.

Im assuming the longer slide , has more of a slide bearing surface, and creates a larger center of equal support.

:numbchuck:


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I should have pointed out above , that I usually rack from above with or sometimes without the serrations.

I use a lot of downward pressure on the slide, against the frame simultaneously with grip pressure.

I seldom use two fingers on the serrattions to rack a slide.

Not saying it doesn't work well for others.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

denner said:


> I don't know if your claim is due to stiff racking, but their 32 Tomcat, 25 Jetfire, 22 bobcat can all be easily racked and have a tip up barrel. But yes, the tip up barrel does wonders for those who have trouble racking slides for one reason or another.


Maybe the tip-ups were designed so that spies could silently load their pistols.... hmmmmm

Idunno, there's something about loose live ammo in my pocket that doesn't sit well. Especially if that .32 turns out to be a Jelly Belly.


----------



## pendennis (Jul 6, 2011)

The difficulty in racking the slide is due directly to the fact that the Beretta is a direct blowback pistol As such, those models have a stiffer recoil spring. My Model 85FS, Sig P232, and CZ83 all have the same "problem". I also have a Colt Government Model .380, and its slide is easier to operate because the Colt is a delayed action.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Revisiting an item as I have found myself doing this more often.


Berettas have this interesting fore-end/muzzle. Perhaps owners have noticed the inward curve on both sides of the slide fore-end.

I have found it much easier to cock the slide using these curves. I do hold the pistol butt close to body, muzzle inclined down and pointed away, and with thumb and middle of index finger - push the slide back.

This also allows a full view of chamber as the first round goes in. Hand then sweeps up and maneuvers to grip position as pistol is presented.

As I carry empty chamber, this is part of my draw process.

All but my 87T have this fore-end shape. 

Perhaps Cheetah users will find this helpful. I find it much easier to cock my 84(f) this way.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

If you are finding the Cheetah hard to rack you may want to cock the hammer to the rear and then rack. This should make it easier because you will not have the hammer spring working against you. I don't have any issues but this may help for those that do.


----------

